# The Grand Finale!



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Or at least the close of Chapter 1 of my Home Theater Saga.


Projector.....Panny AX200U
Screen........The Black Widow
Reciever......Onkyo 706
Speakers.....Infinity Primus 252's, Center 250, Rears 142's
HD Cable
Toshiba A2

Now for the cherry on the top. The Subwoofer and ...........

HELP!

Ok, I'm pretty much entry level stuff here. My sports room/theater is pretty small at 17x17 with a landing area by the seating area to bump the room to maybe 340 total sq ft.

So I'm not needing much sub to fill out the room here. I know the SVS PB 10 is hands down the People's choice for an above the bar entry level sub. However I'm gonna try to and see if I can stay at the bar (or just below) and try to be in the 200-250 dollar range and save some room to snag a Blu-Ray player or a PS3).

Any thoughts? The Infinity PS10 is in my range. I know it won't get the super low-lows. But I'm more after the explosions and the background rumbles than hearing Bach reach Z minor.

Or is a 10" Woofer to big for my room anyway?


Any suggestions?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you want explosions, the a larger woofer will give you a better low frequency extension. If you're in the $250 range, try the Bic H100.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A 10" sub is not going to fill a room very well that is about 2100 cubic feet. 17x17 also makes it tough as it a square and this will cause cancellation issues. Like Marshall said if you want to feel the hits and booms in your chest you will need more than just one 10" however if your just looking for the bottom end to be filled a 10" will certainly help.


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

My finsihed portion of the basement is shaped like an L. The seating area is 17X17 or the lower part of the L. Only one wall is fully solid in the screen room. The other wall is about a 1/4 walled off and it opens into the landing area (which is tiled).

So I'm not a squared off room. Which may have made my selection harder and forces me up into the 12" range. Maybe I ought to step up to the Infinity PS212. It's just over the 250 break point. The comparison review clearly had the SVS beating it. But it didn't seem to be a horrible choice either.

With this being my first sub and I'm not very discerning yet. I have a feeling whatever I go with I'll be more than pleased with. I'll keep digging around. I've got nothing etched in stone yet.

Thanks for all the help and eguo. I'll take a look at the Bic as well.


----------

